# XPG Tint Question...



## Brasso (Feb 5, 2010)

All of the XPG's I've seen, admittedely not that many, have a slight greenish tint to them. Are they all this way? I had one R5 and currently have an R5. Both greenish, although more so at lower power.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 5, 2010)

Variability in the manufacturing process, especially when pushing the envelope on brightness and efficiency, means that XP-Gs come off the production line in quite a wide range of tints. Of course everyone would like to have just the whitest ones but that would leave CREE with lots unsold. 

So CREE tend to sell XP-Gs in 'kits' containing a range of different tint bins. You can't order just one tint. To get the whitest ones you also have to take a bunch of the other tints, green included.

So no, they aren't all green, but until technology moves on (as it will given time), we're probably stuck with the tint bin lottery for now.


----------



## bfksc (Feb 5, 2010)

Brasso said:


> All of the XPG's I've seen, admittedely not that many, have a slight greenish tint to them. Are they all this way? I had one R5 and currently have an R5. Both greenish, although more so at lower power.


I don't know if they're all that way, but my recent Quark AAx2 Tactical with XP-G R5 has a green tint too. It's not that noticeable when used by itself, and at Max output the tint is very faint too. I would have perferred a "whiter" colour, but it works as it should so I'm happy.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 5, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> Variability in the manufacturing process, especially when pushing the envelope on brightness and efficiency, means that XP-Gs come off the production line in quite a wide range of tints. Of course everyone would like to have just the whitest ones but that would leave CREE with lots unsold.
> 
> So CREE tend to sell XP-Gs in 'kits' containing a range of different tint bins. You can't order just one tint. To get the whitest ones you also have to take a bunch of the other tints, green included.
> 
> So no, they aren't all green, but until technology moves on (as it will given time), we're probably stuck with the tint bin lottery for now.



Are there any www retailers who sell individual tints?


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I did find one seller who's offering XP-Gs in an individual tint . . . 

You're probably ahead of me on this one, but yes, you can guess which tint they've got - the green ones ! 

Easily solved by going down a brightness bin - I got some nice white R4s.


----------



## OneBigDay (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an IlluminaTi (XP-G R5), and this is only very slightly tinted green. You might not notice if you are looking at it alone. Only when I directly compare it with other beam tints do I notice the slight green.

I also have a Quark Mini AA (XP-G R5) - this is just plain green. Don't need a discerning eye to see it.

My similar comments from another post https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3265147&postcount=3
And another member backed up my observations
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/3265208&postcount=4

Initially I told myself I would return the Quark if it were too green for my taste. It is, but it's still a great little light and I don't want to punish a vendor who is trying to fullfill a very loud demand for XP-G by returning the light for this reason. I'll live with it for a while and see what I have to say about it a year from now


----------



## divine (Feb 5, 2010)

I got two XP-G pills from Dereelight, one is much whiter than my 4sevens' XP-G and one leans more to yellow than the white one.

Also, I got two Preons, one leans very slightly towards yellow, and the other one is vanilla (like WD tint).


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Feb 5, 2010)

They're certainly not all green. Of the three XP-G lights I have, only one has any noticeable green. All are R5.


----------



## yellow (Feb 5, 2010)

out of the three XP-Gs I have, all were feared to be much on the blue side 
but while they are a bit "cold", they are not too far away form my very neutral XR-Es.
The warm white XR-P in the Quark mini is warm.
... none of the 4 shows the slightest green tint.


... still time that we can choose the tint. :thinking:


----------



## Gary123 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have about 6 XP-G lights (3 quarks, a AAA Ti Illuminati, Fenix Ti PD10, a KUKU427 LF2XT) and they are all slightly green except the Fenix which is a very pure white.


----------



## fabienne (Feb 5, 2010)

I have two preons, the titanium one is little bit greenish, while the stealth black is pure white. But I didn't notice about the green tint until compared side by side.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 5, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> Well I did find one seller who's offering XP-Gs in an individual tint . . .
> 
> You're probably ahead of me on this one, but yes, you can guess which tint they've got - the green ones !
> 
> Easily solved by going down a brightness bin - I got some nice white R4s.



Can you do me a favor and PM me the www retailer?... thanks!! I am looking for some whiter tinted R4 emitters.

thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Runo (Feb 5, 2010)

My Preon's xp-g is cool white as well, maybe even ever so slightly purplish.

Jojo


----------



## timbo114 (Feb 5, 2010)

divine said:


> I got two XP-G pills from Dereelight, one is much whiter than my 4sevens' XP-G and one leans more to yellow than the white one...



I just received a Dereelight C2H EDC w/XP-G 2S (5700k) WG tint -* VERY* nice white - a good bit whiter than my my TiQuark.


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 5, 2010)

Kramer:


> Can you do me a favor and PM me the www retailer?... thanks!! I am looking for some whiter tinted R4 emitters.
> 
> thanks!!:thumbsup:



No prob. PM sent.


----------



## sabre7 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 3.7V~4.2V CREE XPG R5 WC 5-mode P60 drop in from KD, it is pure white with no hint of green or any other tint. Extremely bright too.


----------



## Xak (Feb 5, 2010)

What's the difference between the R4 and R5?


----------



## Moonshadow (Feb 6, 2010)

R4 is a slightly lower output bin.


----------



## videoman (Feb 6, 2010)

I went to Cutter site and noticed they have 2 different XPG R5 that are 24 cents apart in pricing. What is the difference in them ? tint ? if so which one is the whitest in colo? Thanks


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 6, 2010)

yes your right, this has only been added very recently,
XPGWHT-LI-1A0-R5-0-01 is right in the middle of WC tint
very white and sought after hence the extra cost


----------



## videoman (Feb 6, 2010)

That's great, I just hope Cutter can put those in parallel foursome on a 20mm round board.


----------



## Greg G (Feb 6, 2010)

I bought a Dereelight DBS XP-G pill and reflector from another member. The tint looks about like a WC XR-E. A hint of faint blue in the hotspot. Nothing objectionable. 

I haven't seen an XP-G that was greenish, but I doubt it would bother me very much. I've grown to like the WG type tint. Hated it at first though.

I've noticed that at full power the tint sometimes shifts whiter. My WG XR-E lights do that. They will appear slightly green at low power, but feed 1.2 amps to them and they don't look near as green.


----------



## WeLight (Feb 8, 2010)

As a matter of interest if you print out a Chromaticity Regions Plotted on the 1931 CIE Curve in colour you will note bins above the BBL(Black Body Locus) are typically heading green the higher up the Y axis, while heading pinker below the BBL heading south, those bins on the BBL are the whitest of white. Cree just shipped us our first 1A bin right on the BBL:thumbsup:


----------



## videoman (Feb 8, 2010)

What is the color temperature of it ? hope under 5000K !


----------



## recDNA (Feb 10, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> Variability in the manufacturing process, especially when pushing the envelope on brightness and efficiency, means that XP-Gs come off the production line in quite a wide range of tints. Of course everyone would like to have just the whitest ones but that would leave CREE with lots unsold.
> 
> So CREE tend to sell XP-Gs in 'kits' containing a range of different tint bins. You can't order just one tint. To get the whitest ones you also have to take a bunch of the other tints, green included.
> 
> So no, they aren't all green, but until technology moves on (as it will given time), we're probably stuck with the tint bin lottery for now.


 

If green is only one in a series of colors why are so many Quarks green?


----------



## recDNA (Feb 10, 2010)

Moonshadow said:


> Well I did find one seller who's offering XP-Gs in an individual tint . . .
> 
> You're probably ahead of me on this one, but yes, you can guess which tint they've got - the green ones !
> 
> Easily solved by going down a brightness bin - I got some nice white R4s.


 

I've got a lot more respect for a dealer who warns his customers about the green tint. I'm not returning my Quarks but I won't buy any more either.


----------



## Dole (Feb 20, 2010)

My friend bought the Dereelight 3SD XP-G R5 drop-in for his solarforce. It was nasty green. The dealer (Jay) was happy to replace it though and promptly mailed a new one and a pre paid return shipping box for the old one. Here's some pictures of the drop-ins.

As you can see, apparently there really is a Cree tint lottery. Just make sure you buy from a good dealer 

green:








White







Green







White


----------



## yellow (Feb 22, 2010)

> As you can see, apparently there really is a Cree tint lottery.


I simply cant resist, as this raises my old hate about "Luxeon lottery":
there is no Cree tint lottery at all, their bin/tint are so tight - they do what they are supposed to do!
All the loose XP-G offers in shops, I have seen so far, were "0T", and 0T is blue with a part into green.

*We have to get the sellers to STATE what they got, and to offer the tint in the description *


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just wandering if someone could help me dissect the XPG bin code a bit. The site I order from has 3 options for R5s the only difference in the code is 1A0, 1B0, or 1C0 like this XPGWHT-1A0-R5-0-01. What is that part of the code for?

Thanks.


----------



## yellow (Feb 27, 2010)

refer to HERE: http://www.led-tech.de/produkt-pdf/cree/XLampXP_B&L.pdf

the A is more in neutral white,
the B tends a bit into green/blue,
the C into green/red/"warmer" color

check DiFiorentinos tint thread


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive got a couple Quark R5 Turbos that are a lovely shade of cool blue. On the other hand one (but not all) of my R2 Quarks is quite green.


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 27, 2010)

yellow said:


> refer to HERE: http://www.led-tech.de/produkt-pdf/cree/XLampXP_B&L.pdf
> 
> the A is more in neutral white,
> the B tends a bit into green/blue,
> ...


 
Thanks Yellow,

It would be nice if they would put the actualy colors behind the chart on that page.


----------



## yellow (Mar 1, 2010)

that shop, where I liked the datasheet, is a good example:

they "only" offer them in T1: high and left, so cool and green

if one can get A, B or C, he/she is much better off, than with T 
(personal view, of course)


----------



## wechnivag (Mar 1, 2010)

Anyone ever thought about the fact that emitters are most efficient emitting green light? And our eyes are also most sensitive to green, and able to distinguish the most shades, shadow and gradient in green. Kinda why night vision devices give a green image. 

Anyway, my point is, green is actually great from led efficiency and usability of light point of view. 

Green tint is technically superior, therefore it is good! ; pp


----------

